# 1987 gt pro performer



## birdzgarage (Apr 19, 2020)

Craigslist score today.nabbed it 15 min after it listed.i quickly doubled my money and hooked up a friend at the same time.


----------



## dave429 (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice find! Great looking bikes in the background too!


----------



## SteveF (Apr 19, 2020)

That was the first quality bike I owned. My sister's friend had one in his garage that he had quit riding. My mom bought it from him for me. I was about 12 when I got it. I loved that bike and rode the heck out of it. Then years later I sold it like a dummy for next to nothing. Wish I had that one back.


----------



## Jamie_h (Apr 19, 2020)

whoah great score!!


----------



## Bikerider007 (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice. I have the Maui blue Performer. GT are some of the most icon bmx of the 80s. Nothing ever like them prior to and why early BMX is so expensive.


----------



## Jamie_h (Apr 20, 2020)

Bikerider007 said:


> Nice. I have the Maui blue Performer. GT are some of the most icon bmx of the 80s. Nothing ever like them prior to and why early BMX is so expensive.




Lets see that blue!


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 20, 2020)

Jamie_h said:


> Lets see that blue!



I know right?


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 20, 2020)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1177822
> 
> View attachment 1177823
> 
> ...



That is awesome.  15 minutes? Even more awesome. Call me crazy but that totally fits in with the other bikes in the background. I would love to take that to a vintage bike cruise.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Apr 20, 2020)

@Jamie_h


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice blue 1st generation


----------



## Jamie_h (Apr 20, 2020)

thanks for posting!


----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 22, 2020)

Man what a great survivor ,  i had the same bike wish i still had it , great find !!!!


----------



## kasper (Apr 22, 2020)

If anyone ever finds a clean 85' please let me know that's my birth year I would love to get one. I grew up on 90s bmx which was still great but that 85' hits home all the big kids had them as I got older.


----------



## sworley (May 1, 2020)

I regret sleeping on a lavender Performer a few years ago on the local CL. Even for the $500 ask, I think it was, it was complete and in good condition - not too bad.


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 4, 2020)

sworley said:


> I regret sleeping on a lavender Performer a few years ago on the local CL. Even for the $500 ask, I think it was, it was complete and in good condition - not too bad.



$500 is a smoking deal on an 80s Performer now. Especially complete and the crazy colors. Many are sitting on old GTs now or posting $1500-4k asks on the top survivor models.


----------



## carbon8 (May 5, 2020)

Here's my '87 CL barn find score.  The seller had no clue of value so It was a great deal. He also showed up with his 1st BMX bike which was a Mongoose blue max with motomags that I got for an extra $50. It was in rough shape but now a show bike with OG finish. This was a memorable day.


----------



## sworley (May 5, 2020)

Lucky!


----------

